# The E01 48 Hour Challenge



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

Who's in? Here's the deal - it's been done before, but let's do it again...with all the discussion of the 'new' E01, Scout24 and I were thinking that it might be fun to challenge members to use nothing but an E01 for 48 hours.

This is hard for me! I am enamored with my various HDS lights - the 325, 140 Nichia 219A and my rotary tactical 250. 

But I'm gonna do it. Starting RIGHT NOW (3:41 PM Central Time) NOTHING but an E01 for the next 48 hours.

Who's with me?


----------



## nbp (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in Dan! Brand new blue E01s, just arrived today, one is in my pocket now. :rock:

I have the other new one started on a runtime test in my closet. Haha.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 2, 2015)

Only if you give me an Eo1 to run with


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in as well. Just grabbed a brand new olive\natural out of the mailbox and popped in an Eneloop :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2015)

Mine just arrived this evening. Sounds like fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

carrot said:


> Mine just arrived this evening. Sounds like fun. :thumbsup:



Awesome. Welcome aboard. IIRC, this idea was yours originally?


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## braddy (Feb 2, 2015)

I just put barely used alkalines (good through 2016 so pretty old) in my 3 E01s, one very old version, and two 13 lumen ones, from the last couple of years, and started a run time test.

My results won't be very useful to you guys and I won't have beam shots, but I didn't want to totally run down any of my Nimh batteries.

As far as using only the E01, for 48 hours, that is easy for me.


----------



## nbp (Feb 2, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Awesome. Welcome aboard. IIRC, this idea was yours originally?



Yup, Carrot gave us the 5mm Challenge way back when, along with the Incan Challenge, the Headlamp Challenge and the 250+ Lumen Challenge. So many good memories.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2015)

One of my requirements is an ultra-low for getting ready for work in the morning. Found that a generic clicky button fits perfectly. I know the chapstick diffuser trick, but this may work for me...


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

That's awesome scout! What clicky are you using?? I use the Chapstick diffuser but always up for trying something new. Some black electrical tape around the sides of the Chapstick cap gives me a nice super low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dabluestuff (Feb 2, 2015)

I already do carry mainly an E01! But sometimes I also use my sunwayman m11r in conjunction. But the E01 is with me every single day. And I'm new to this forum, long time user of edc forums so I decided to come here too!


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gurdygurds- One of many generic switch boots that have arrived here over the years... Fits my McG lights and probably some Surefires. Wish I had a name for you...

dabluestuff- Welcome aboard! A bunch of EDCForums folks frequent here.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

No sweat. Thanks anyway!


scout24 said:


> Gurdygurds- One of many generic switch boots that have arrived here over the years... Fits my McG lights and probably some Surefires. Wish I had a name for you...
> 
> dabluestuff- Welcome aboard! A bunch of EDCForums folks frequent here.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll play, just have to dig the new one out of my BOB.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm in! As of lately, this will mean no HDS 170N, E35UE, or LD01. Just my trusty E01.


----------



## frosty (Feb 3, 2015)

On my desk as I type. I'm in. :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2015)

RobertM said:


> I'm in! As of lately, this will mean no HDS 170N, E35UE, or LD01. Just my trusty E01.




Cool - welcome. Yeah, I've been enjoying swapping off between 3 HDS - 325, 140 (Nichia 219A) and 250 tactical rotary, but I can do without them for a couple of days.

This morning I walked the pup and navigated the kitchen with the E01. While it wasn't like using my HDS 325, it got the job done!





I aim the light at a fixture directly above and it provides enough light for me to navigate the kitchen...


----------



## carrot (Feb 3, 2015)

Going along with this challenge reminded me of the way we used flashlights when I joined CPF. Lights like the E01 (well actually, the Arc-AAA) were popular because they were simply _cheaper_ to run and provided enough light for mundane tasks. 

You used them to save the batteries in your powerful incandescent, which would probably run 60 minutes for 60 lumens. Rechargeables weren't as commonplace, and if you did, you probably got 30 minutes at 90 lumens. LEDs were not really all that much better, where they would run about the same amount of time, but have a looooong usable tail. Having more than one mode was rare, with the HDS U60 and L2 and A2 being the cream of the crop.

Of course, all that changed when lights like the Fenix L1P came around. One mode, one LED, one AA, and the bad old days before LSD NiMH.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

And I missed the beginning of that, lol. I could've participated. Or why not, I may do it a bit later 

Just... are we allowed to change the battery in our E01 ?  Or one light, one battery?


I got my supposedly new one today, too


----------



## nbp (Feb 3, 2015)

Great observations Carrot. I never thought of it like that, but it makes perfect sense. I don't always have a small light like this on me when I have multimode lights and rechargeables for most EDC type lights. But tucking the cheap to run forever E01 in a pocket for simple tasks makes sense. 

So far, the E01 has done admirably since I started yesterday. Actually, it's funny, it had been TOO bright for my needs last night. I use a T1A on my nightstand for late night duties, and the E01 was blinding in comparison! Who would think in a 5mm Challenge the problem would be too much light?!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> And I missed the beginning of that, lol. I could've participated. Or why not, I may do it a bit later
> 
> Just... are we allowed to change the battery in our E01 ?  Or one light, one battery?
> 
> ...



N_N_R - you can use as many batteries as you like. For that matter, you can use multiple E01s! And you can start whenever you like - having participants start later will extend the challenge. I may try to keep mine going for 72 or 96 hours. If I am totally honest with myself, the light provides plenty of output for ~95% of what I do.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool! The thing is, I often use flashlights instead of lamps at home - I have a Fenix LD12 that I've put in ... some sort of a thing so that it stays straight mostly, turn it on on its 30-lumen setting and it stays on for 2-5hrs every single day. I wonder if I'll be able to use the E01 for that, lol. And I like reading in bed, using a light... sooooo the poor E01s will go crazy  So it's a bit after 8pm here, let's see how far I get with my two E01s :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay, so I am officially at 24 hours. Sure, i've missed having one of my HDS lights with me, but I haven't suffered. I used a Copperhead 45 degree flood to help reading small print in textbooks - heck, the E01 even handled that duty for me. It's doing a good job. Vinh modded one on my key ring - new version also in my pocket, and another new version with Scout's clicky boot mod on my night table.

Hey, nobody said that you had to use only ONE E01! That would be "anti-flashaholic'!


----------



## scout24 (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost at 24 hours also. Orange boot-mod worked nicely this morning, and I used a "full power" E01 several times today. Here's the one: Lanyard and all.







As an aside, I got tinkering during lunch today, and made up a tactical, strong-side-forward-cant-molle-compatible-black-Kydex-High-Speed-Low-Drag holster with drain hole for my E01. Available soon as a group buy for twice the cost of the light...


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2015)

@run4jc,

Do you have any pics of that mod with the clicky? I'd like to see it and be jealous 

I guess Fenix could've modded one of the already existing lights and added a clicky there... not make a clicky light (the LD02), but also make it start on high and on top of everything, because of the higher high, decrease the run times.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 4, 2015)

N_N_R, you will be disappointed. It is only using a clicky boot as a diffuser.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> N_N_R, you will be disappointed. It is only using a clicky boot as a diffuser.



Actually I think he's referring to the Vinh mod that was done a while back - using a warm Nichia. I plan to provide the side-by-side he's asking for when I can get to it.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, my 48 hours passed. My HDS Executive Clicky 325 is back in my pocket....but an E01 remains on my key ring. 

I didn't suffer.


----------



## nbp (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree. It was a pretty easy 48 hours actually. 

Makes me wonder why I have these thousand of dollars in fancy lights anyways when all I need is an E01! :thinking:


----------



## braddy (Feb 4, 2015)

carrot said:


> Going along with this challenge reminded me of the way we used flashlights when I joined CPF. Lights like the E01 (well actually, the Arc-AAA) were popular because they were simply _cheaper_ to run and provided enough light for mundane tasks.
> 
> You used them to save the batteries in your powerful incandescent, which would probably run 60 minutes for 60 lumens. Rechargeables weren't as commonplace, and if you did, you probably got 30 minutes at 90 lumens. LEDs were not really all that much better, where they would run about the same amount of time, but have a looooong usable tail. Having more than one mode was rare, with the HDS U60 and L2 and A2 being the cream of the crop.
> 
> Of course, all that changed when lights like the Fenix L1P came around. One mode, one LED, one AA, and the bad old days before LSD NiMH.



My first great lights were all based on run times, the original CMG Infinity, the Lightwave 4000, the Lightwave 2000, everything was about getting away from short battery life, and buying expensive bulbs for replacements.


----------



## otis311 (Feb 4, 2015)

This has really opened my eyes to the capabilities of ~10 lumens. Out in the snow this thing really lights things up. I have come to enjoy the oval blue spot with yellow around it. I have always just had these as backup and never really used them. Fun little light.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2015)

Just took my pup for her night walk. My 48 hours is up so I had my 140 219A clicky with me. Halfway through the walk I just pulled out my E1 on the key ring...cool what an adequate little light. Not that beautiful neutral beam that my clicky has, but it did the job. otis311, I hear you on your enjoyment of the beam as is, but the steel wool treatment makes it an entirely different light...


----------



## scout24 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like even more lumens running around up here in the snow!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> I agree. It was a pretty easy 48 hours actually.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I have these thousand of dollars in fancy lights anyways when all I need is an E01! :thinking:



Amen brother. Just had another light that I really like fail on me. Thinking the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RobertM (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, I just successfully finished the challenge.  
As I already knew, it's a great little light with output that is pretty good for most tasks. The only time I really found it to be insufficient was going for my nightly urban walks. During my walks, I don't actually use a flashlight to see, but rather, for motorists to see me (driveways, crosswalks, etc). For this, my Fenix E35UE is my usual light using its 360 lumen high mode point down on the crosswalk paint. Other than that, the E01 was fine. It did feel weird not having my HDS with me for two days though.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 5, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> @run4jc,
> 
> Do you have any pics of that mod with the clicky? I'd like to see it and be jealous
> 
> I guess Fenix could've modded one of the already existing lights and added a clicky there... not make a clicky light (the LD02), but also make it start on high and on top of everything, because of the higher high, decrease the run times.



Lousy iPhone photo - before anyone kindly schools me on camera choice, color temperature settings, etc., please know that life is busy right now and I don't have time to pull out my 'serious' camera gear.



HDS Executive Clicky with the 140 lumen 219A Nichia emitter left - E01 with the Vinh warm Nichia mod right





This photo is of the warm Nichia E01 left and 'new' E01 with the reflector/emitter given the steel wool treatment. Yes, I know, the Nichia looks warmer in this photo - it's the vagaries of the iPhone camera. BTW, it's an iPhone 6.


----------



## carrot (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd have to agree. This was an easier challenge than I thought it'd be, but as long as I resisted the impulse to pull out my HDS it was no problem.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 6, 2015)

Same here. The only reason why it's an even an issue for a lot of us I imagine (unless you require high powered flashlights for your job etc) is that we have other flashlights that are fun to use and we MISS them when we don't use them. Personally a few E01s would probably take care of me just fine 99.9% of the time.


carrot said:


> I'd have to agree. This was an easier challenge than I thought it'd be, but as long as I resisted the impulse to pull out my HDS it was no problem.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm currently doing the Fenix E01 challenge.


Went out walking tonight, for nearly an hour.
Out here in TheMiddleOfNoWhere.

Truly DARK skies, so the Stars were BRILLIANT !

Lots of Snow made for plenty of reflective surfaces.


My E01 performed like a CHAMP !


BTW --
Wasn't until I came back inside, that i realized . . . .

Didn't even * NOTICE * the Blue Tint beam
while out in the Real World !


Just FYI


----------



## braddy (Feb 7, 2015)

I just got 91 hours of light from my E01 after putting in an old 2016 dated Alkaline battery, so I'm impressed.

This an old version, actually I guess it is the E0, not an E01, here is the old review from flashlightreviews Archive. http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_e0.htm

I have a question about batteries in this old version of the E0, since it is old, would it produce light longest (not the first 30 hours, but the long distance hours) with an alkaline battery, or a lithium, or an eneloop battery?


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 7, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Lousy iPhone photo - before anyone kindly schools me on camera choice, color temperature settings, etc., please know that life is busy right now and I don't have time to pull out my 'serious' camera gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks! I wonder how I missed that post, lol.

And I've always wondered why some people are so picky about cameras, lol. I mean, it's not like everyone's ready to even invest in a super expensive cam they're gonna use for ten forum pictures.


----------



## coloradogps (Feb 13, 2015)

I really like the E01 with the Vinh warm Nichia mod.

Nice warm tint...


----------



## RobertM (Mar 15, 2016)

Who's up for the E01 48-hr challenge, 2016 edition? 

For me, no HDS EDC, SF Titan Plus, or ZL H600Fd III for the next 48 hours. 






All charged up and ready for action!

Who else is with me?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 15, 2016)

RobertM said:


> Who's up for the E01 48-hr challenge, 2016 edition?
> 
> For me, no HDS EDC, SF Titan Plus, or ZL H600Fd III for the next 48 hours.
> 
> ...



Wow - nice to see the thread resurrected after a year! As the OP of this thread last year, sure, I'll join in! Gonna use 1 of my 3 Vinh modified E01s. Anyone else?


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 15, 2016)

You can count on my steel....

FullSizeRender copy by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 15, 2016)

Since the LD02 is out now, how about a 48hr LD02 2016 Challenge? Mostly cause I don't own a E01. :nana:


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 15, 2016)

I thought we had settled this! E01 is a MANDATORY light.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 15, 2016)

Old Faithful rides again... This is the one that I boiled, froze, drove over, threw repeatedly, etc. Twice. A dab of Nano-oil on the threads and O-ring, a quick wipedown, a fresh Eneloop Pro, and I'm in. I almost grabbed one of them new-fangled 13 lumen jobbies out of my stash, but figured this one needed to stretch it's legs. And yes, an E01 is mandatory... Comes with the Flashaholic badge and ID card I thought... :thinking: :nana:

EDIT- Str8Stroke- Send me your addy via PM, I'll send you one...


----------



## RobertM (Mar 15, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Old Faithful rides again... This is the one that I boiled, froze, drove over, threw repeatedly, etc. Twice. A dab of Nano-oil on the threads and O-ring, a quick wipedown, a fresh Eneloop Pro, and I'm in. I almost grabbed one of them new-fangled 13 lumen jobbies out of my stash, but figured this one needed to stretch it's legs.


That is awesome that you still have the tortured one! :thumbsup:



scout24 said:


> And yes, an E01 is mandatory... Comes with the Flashaholic badge and ID card I thought... :thinking: :nana:
> 
> EDIT- Str8Stroke- Send me your addy via PM, I'll send you one...


That is very nice of you to offer to send him one. Now we won't have to ban him! :banned:


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 15, 2016)

scout24 said:


> EDIT- Str8Stroke- Send me your addy via PM, I'll send you one...



Ok! I am down with that offer. What flashaloic could turn down a E01?? not this one! I want in on the challenge. Seeing you guys struggle to put down the HDS, well this peaked my curiosity. Can I put down my SF or HDS?? lol I have to be honest, I may have a hard time and suffer withdrawals! 

Thank you sir. PM sent.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 15, 2016)

Uuuhhhh yeeeeaaaa. Soooo I'm already out. Had to take the garbage out and I literally could not resist taking my "Poor Man's Haiku" with me. It's just that I haven't had it that long and I really love it! Sorry little E01. I still love you too.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't realize there was a new E01! However, after years of carrying mine on my keychain I retired it yesterday in favor of an Olight i3E EOS.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2016)

Well in the spirit of the thread here's a photo of my challenge light.





This is the light that I put through the "5mm challenge" - survived some serious torture. That challenge was inspired by Scout24's E01 torture test - his light shown a few posts up.

No surprise that scout is sharing a light with Str8stroke - that's the kind of good person that he is!

Meanwhile, I started my 48 hours last night - about 12 hours ago - so I have 36 hours to go. What's gonna be tough is the morning run tomorrow, but I'm going to do it! BTW, the cell in mine has been there since the 5mm challenge!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gurdygurds- Start fresh this morning! 48hrs. goes quick, and you can get back to the big lights then... I almost didn't make it, one of my pups started barking her fool head off at 2:30 this morning, and I almost grabbed my sc62w on the dresser. Need to hide that tonight. And my Rotary. Etc. A bit of moonlight, she's tall enough to see out my windows, and likes barking at the raccoons and deer sometimes. E01 got me to the living room and back, my Hound Dog 18650 was there on a bookshelf if really needed. 

I like that well-worn E01, Dan. They look good with a few miles on them. The Vic Classic makes me think- Maybe the complete Minimalist Challenge? Classic or equivalent, and the 5mm? Leave those Hinderers, Sebenzas, and Spydercos home for a week with all the big lights. I have no doubt the Classic is capable of big tasks such as field dressing deer if needed, so all the mundane daily tasks should be no trouble...


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 16, 2016)

run4jc when Vihn did the nichia warm mod on your E01 did he re-pot the head?


run4jc said:


> Well in the spirit of the thread here's a photo of my challenge light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> run4jc when Vihn did the nichia warm mod on your E01 did he re-pot the head?



He did. Nice job, too. I have 3 of them.  I can't speak for him now, but at the time he said it was just too hard so he stopped doing the mod. Dropped the output to around 6-7 lumen but with a beautiful warm tint.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2016)

scout24 said:


> ...I like that well-worn E01, Dan. They look good with a few miles on them. The Vic Classic makes me think- Maybe the complete Minimalist Challenge? Classic or equivalent, and the 5mm? Leave those Hinderers, Sebenzas, and Spydercos home for a week with all the big lights. I have no doubt the Classic is capable of big tasks such as field dressing deer if needed, so all the mundane daily tasks should be no trouble...



Great idea - you ought to start up a thread as it's a great idea! I feel like I'd be cheating right out of the gate, though. My 3" Hinderer Skinner is sitting on my dresser while I carry this little Vic. I love the little Vics!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 17, 2016)

I hate to be a post hog in this thread, but this is kinda fun. I'm 58 years old - 6'4" tall and keep myself fit. To do that takes exercise 5 or 6 days a week which includes an early morning run. Today was the day for one of my 3 weekly runs. I was a little bit nervous about running with only my E01, but I carried a backup light - an SC62w - just in case. 




Happy to say that I didn't have to use it! I carry the light as much to be seen as to see. The road I run on is very dark and there's one short section that is 2 lane with and I have to get 'off road' on the grassy shoulder to avoid the early traffic. Thankfully this lasts for only around 100 feet then it opens up to 4 lane with wide, paved shoulders. Still, some morons like to throw out trash and occasionally there will be broken glass, etc., so one needs to be able to see the pavement. Powerful lights allow me to look up into the wooded areas and far ahead for anything that might go "bump in the night".  And when I cross the road to run the opposite direct (always run AGAINST traffic, boys and girls!) I like to have the light shining so that I can be seen. This isn't a big deal as I don't cross if I can see traffic coming - even from ¼ mile away or so.

So the point? The little E01 did a great job! It allowed me to see 10 feet or so in front of me and was kind of refreshing - no switching levels, switching off, blah blah. Light as a feather.

Silly video:


So the part I worried about the most was no big deal! The Zebralight stayed on my belt - never used it - and I have about 12 hours left in my challenge!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad it worked for the morning run! My uses were pretty mundane, a trip or three to the basement without using the house lights, looking under the couch for dog toys, etc. The only time I wished for more was while dog walking last night. It gets really dark here, and we have resident groundhogs who den on our property that run probably 20 pounds or so. (You can easily fit a football down the den openings.) My bigger dog likes chasing them, and if she sees them first, she can take you right off your feet. Luckily, we saw none last night, and the E01 did the job. Midnight kitchen run with my "clicky button diffuser" worked well too!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, one hour left. The humble E01 did everything I needed it to today, including illuminating under the front of my fridge with the grille off to vacuum out all the dust bunnies. My oldest came to visit from school, we just walked out to get his bag out of the truck for the night with two E01's to light the way. He carries one on his keychain... :thumbsup:


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 17, 2016)

You've taught him well sir. Mine aren't old enough to carry keys but you better bet they both have E01s.


scout24 said:


> Well, one hour left. The bumble E01 did everything I needed it to today, including illuminating under the front of my fridge with the grille off to vacuum out all the dust bunnies. My oldest came to visit from school, we just walked out to get his bag out of the truck for the night with two E01's to light the way. He carries one on his keychain... :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok, you guys got me, I'm in for another round of E01 Challenge.  I'm going to put the Quark Smart I have in my pocket back on shelf and grab an E01 right now. I think I have 4 of them? Two in a BOB in my car, one on my shelf o' lights, and my oldest one, a real beater in the console of my truck. I have given away a few over the years as well; people always like them.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 17, 2016)

Good for you, Nick. Heck, I have over a dozen including 3 Vinh modded versions (soon to be 2 ). In spite of that I used my old tortured one. My 48 hours are up but I still have it in my pocket. How many other cheap lights have endured the test of time like the venerable E01?


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes and soon I will have no choice but to REALLY give this challenge a go!


run4jc said:


> Good for you, Nick. Heck, I have over a dozen including 3 Vinh modded versions (soon to be 2 ). In spite of that I used my old tortured one. My 48 hours are up but I still have it in my pocket. How many other cheap lights have endured the test of time like the venerable E01?


----------



## nbp (Mar 18, 2016)

It's funny to be carrying a Chris Reeve Inkosi and an E01 today. "One of these things is not like the other.." Lol.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2016)

exmight said:


> Awesome. Welcome aboard. IIRC, this idea was yours originally?



I could be wrong, but I think carrot deserves credit for the original idea, but with an Arc AAA. I copied his idea and started this thread a little over a year ago. There are probably others, including nbp.


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 19, 2016)

nbp said:


> It's funny to be carrying a Chris Reeve Inkosi and an E01 today. "One of these things is not like the other.." Lol.


LMAO! I guess so! 
I got one on the way to play with. I may have to try the EO1 Reeves pairing in a few days.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 19, 2016)

There's more similarities than differences depending on how you look at it: Both are distilled down to the essence of the tool they are. Both will shake off all but the most over the top abuse. Both are small, easy to carry, and easy to put into use. Okay, I'm stretching a bit...


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 19, 2016)

exmight said:


> Awesome. Welcome aboard. IIRC, this idea was yours originally?





run4jc said:


> I could be wrong, but I think carrot deserves credit for the original idea, but with an Arc AAA. I copied his idea and started this thread a little over a year ago. There are probably others, including nbp.



Sorry run4jc, but you appear to be having a conversation with HAL9000's developmentally-challenged sibling, lol.  Spammer banned.


----------



## nbp (Mar 19, 2016)

scout24 said:


> There's more similarities than differences depending on how you look at it: Both are distilled down to the essence of the tool they are. Both will shake off all but the most over the top abuse. Both are small, easy to carry, and easy to put into use. Okay, I'm stretching a bit...



I was waiting for this; Scout wins! Hahaha. I know what you mean. I was just thinking that ordinarily when you match up a knife like this you think HDS, McGizmo, Oveready, Surefire... Not $9 AAA light.  Ironically, my lighting needs have been limited so the E01 has been just fine! I hate this challenge because it makes me question why I have a couple grand in lights and I'm using this silly thing and getting on fine. [emoji51]


----------



## run4jc (Mar 19, 2016)

Kestrel said:


> Sorry run4jc, but you appear to be having a conversation with HAL9000's developmentally-challenged sibling, lol.  Spammer banned.





Oops!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 19, 2016)

I know it's a little OT, but when doing backgrounds on these posts, I do wonder what the forums will be like as they get increasingly sophisticated.
There are few better *Turing tests* than an online discussion board.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 20, 2016)

I knew what you meant, I was just funnin'... Trust me, I look around too. An E01, a Mule for indoors, and a Hound Dog for outside. One headlamp. That would cover it all. But where would the fun be in that? Besides, the Sebenza deserves some classy company. :buddies: 




nbp said:


> I was waiting for this; Scout wins! Hahaha. I know what you mean. I was just thinking that ordinarily when you match up a knife like this you think HDS, McGizmo, Oveready, Surefire... Not $9 AAA light.  Ironically, my lighting needs have been limited so the E01 has been just fine! I hate this challenge because it makes me question why I have a couple grand in lights and I'm using this silly thing and getting on fine. [emoji51]


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 21, 2016)

already EDC an E01 every day and use it everyday . still on the same battery after 8 months. Lithium of course

I don't think there is a "new " E01 out there now. a year ago I think there was speculation? But I don't see any difference between one now and one from 3 years ago . IDK


----------



## run4jc (Mar 21, 2016)

BriteLite2 said:


> already EDC an E01 every day and use it everyday . still on the same battery after 8 months. Lithium of course
> 
> I don't think there is a "new " E01 out there now. a year ago I think there was speculation? But I don't see any difference between one now and one from 3 years ago . IDK


Not really new per se - they just increased the stated output to 13 lumen IIRC.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 21, 2016)

And . . . . .

Run-time on an Energizer Ultimate Lithium (L92) battery
has now *decreased* from 14 Hours, down to 10 Hours.

( before dropping out of regulation )


----------



## scout24 (Mar 21, 2016)

I guess that rockin' 30% increase in output had to come from somewhere!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok my 2nd attempt at another 48 hrs begins now. I just got the mail and opened up a new (to me) E01. But this isn't your normal civilian edition E01. This is a Vihn modded warm nichia E01 that run4jc was kind enough to pass along to me! First impression.....it's awesome. Love the warm tint and it has more reach that my others that I have sanded. Huge thanks to Dan for the kind gesture. CPF is full of awesome people. I'll update my use with this little fella later. O:twothumbs


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 22, 2016)

Night one went smoothly. I'm loving this thing. Waited until dark and took the garbage out in shifts just so I could use it outside more. This really is plenty of light. Also threw the chapstick diffuser on before bed for my homemade moon-mode. Used it for a bathroom run and a quick check on the kids. E01s should come like this stock. The beam is excellent. Here is a side by side, my old one which I "diffused" with sandpaper vs the new Vihn warm nichia. It's nice to have a little of the throw back but while still having a beam that is pleasant to the eye. 

IMG_3402 by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 22, 2016)

wow that looks great!!! wish it was available from Fenix.

I am disappointed they upped the output at the cost of runtime. I was gonna go get another one but that is a huge hit on runtime and not much of a return

bad idea on Fenix part. probably due to complaints from people that it wasn't bright enough. pushing it to be briter totally negates the whole purpose of the light in my book. now the led is being pushed harder and 5mm leds don't like to be pushed hard. so its shortening the life span of the led also.

bad bad move by fenix to appease the masses. if you want more lite go get another light .


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree with ^^. The output wasn't raised enough to make a big difference and I'd rather have the runtime. HOpefully I can do a runtime test between my stock E01 and this Vihn mod.


----------



## nbp (Mar 22, 2016)

Really? How often do you really change the batteries in your E01? I doubt anyone would have noticed the difference if they hadn't told us. Furthermore, it seemed most folks here were happy to get a few more lumens.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 22, 2016)

nbp said:


> Really? How often do you really change the batteries in your E01? I doubt anyone would have noticed the difference if they hadn't told us. Furthermore, it seemed most folks here were happy to get a few more lumens.


I would have to agree. While losing some runtime is a bummer, in actual use, I would have never noticed. I have both an original E01 (from 2008) and a new one (from 2015). I much prefer the new one. Not only a bit brighter, but better beam tint too (less angry purple/blue)!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, when you do run time tests the little buggers still run forever. Sure, they drop out of regulation but they still seem to put out useable light forever - mine I tested ran 37 hours before I "called it."

VINH! ARE YOU OUT THERE? PLEASE MOD SOME MORE E01s!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe he would consider doing a group of them, one time only, if there was enough interest. These sold for $35.00 shipped back in 2013, just to give everyone a frame of reference. Maybe if you're interested, PM me, when we get to a set number(maybe 10?) I'll reach out and ask him... 

I figure anyone who would be interested is following this thread...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd do a couple more. Maybe even a more up to date LED, but the tint is perfect.




scout24 said:


> Maybe he would consider doing a group of them, one time only, if there was enough interest. These sold for $35.00 shipped back in 2013, just to give everyone a frame of reference. Maybe if you're interested, PM me, when we get to a set number(maybe 10?) I'll reach out and ask him...
> 
> I figure anyone who would be interested is following this thread...


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd be in for one.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 22, 2016)

So would I !


:wave:
_


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 23, 2016)

Challenge completed. I didn't suffer at all and it was in fact a pleasure. Nice to go back to basics and especially with a tuned up E01. I really do love these things. My other lights that have survived the mini-downsizing I just had, have rejoined the E01. Trying to keep it simple. E01 Challenge should be a monthly deal just for a little dose of reality,(for me at least) and to enjoy the simplicity. E01 forever maaaaaaaannnnnn. :rock:

P1060971-Edit by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 28, 2016)

30% decrease in runtime? I would notice that!!! On ten hrs that's three hours!!! I'll take the three hours over the 3 lumens . to each his own but the point is moot as there is no choice anyways.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 28, 2016)

Does it look like there is any interest on this Scout?


scout24 said:


> Maybe he would consider doing a group of them, one time only, if there was enough interest. These sold for $35.00 shipped back in 2013, just to give everyone a frame of reference. Maybe if you're interested, PM me, when we get to a set number(maybe 10?) I'll reach out and ask him...
> 
> I figure anyone who would be interested is following this thread...


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

I've gotten interest in a grand total of five pieces, including one for myself. Sadly, I think not so much. I can PM Vinh but was hoping for a larger amount to make it worth his while. I'll post back here when I hear from him.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 28, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I've gotten interest in a grand total of five pieces, including one for myself. Sadly, I think not so much. I can PM Vinh but was hoping for a larger amount to make it worth his while. I'll post back here when I hear from him.


 I remember when vinh introduced these - it was a slow start. I bought one and posted a photo and he sold out quickly. Come on folks! this is an awesome little light with wonderful tint.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay, here's the deal. I emailed back and forth with Vinh, and he will do another run for us. The catch: He has no more emitters, and has no idea which ones he used. If we can source them, we can ship them to him for the mod. He also said he'd honor the old price. My interest list will be below, firm commitment please knowing they will be $35.00 each, plus a buck or two for the LED. We didn't hammer out details on shipping or anything, but if you're spending this on a modded E01, I figure shipping included or separate won't be a deal breaker. Anyone want to run with the ball and find the LED's?  I saw 15 degree, 50 degree, 2800k, etc. etc. etc... I'll keep this open until we find emitters. 

2016 Warm Vihn E01 Run Signup

*****CLOSED*****

1. Scout24, one light. (Blue)
2. Gurdygurds, one light. (Black)
3. Run4jc, two lights. (Blue, Olive)
4. Brasso, one light. (Olive)
5. Britelite2, one light. (Olive)
6. Tops2, one light. (Blue)
7. Fuchshp, one light. (Olive)
8. Burgess, two lights, (Olive, Purple)


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 28, 2016)

Scout are you wanting to have them done just like his last run, or try to mix it up a bit?? I agree with Dan that the tint on the old ones is perfect, but didn't know if there are different led he could stick in there or what the difference would be. Gurdygurds is in for one regardless!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

The limiting factor is it has to be a 5MM LED. I would think all one type would make sense, but I've been wrong and out-voted before...


----------



## run4jc (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay, I'm in for 2. That's what I originally committed to! Amazon (of all places) has either 15 degree or 50 degree warm white Nichia 5mm LEDs for $8 and change plus $4.49 shipping. So right at $13 for 15 LEDs. I'll pony up for the LEDs - ONE choice! I would think that 50 degree would be the choice - more of a spread beam. I bought some of these before for modding a McGizmo LS20 and they had a beautiful warm tint.

This thing could get out of hand - hats off to Greg for taking the bull by the horns - so I'll do my part and buy the LEDs, but the 3 of us who have responded so far need to vote on the spread. I vote 50 degree

LINK to the LED


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sure Burgess will see this and drop in too. He was the last interested person. I have to agree, the 50 degree sounds about right. 15 would be very narrow.


----------



## Brasso (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm curious if using a 3mm led would work even better?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 28, 2016)

Brasso said:


> I'm curious if using a 3mm led would work even better?



Maybe? Beyond my knowledge. What I do know is that Amazon doesn't have any Nichia 3mm warm LEDs. Of course, they could come from anywhere and be any brand, but the Nichia is a known commodity and the E01 comes with a 5mm LED, so it just seems logical to stick with one. Vinh pots them and everything...like having it "factory."


----------



## Brasso (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, at any rate, count me in. I missed them the first go around.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

List updated. Big question- what color light does everyone want? No way we'll agree on one color, so I'll put your choice in my post. 

Black, blue, olive, purple, and gold seem to be the available colors.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd like black sir. Thanks for organizing this by the way :twothumbs
Edit: Hey what do you guys think Vihn's first round of E01 is tint wise? 3000k?


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2016)

If they were the same ones Run4jc found, 2800k. I could well be wrong, but I think 5mm LED tech hasn't moved too much in the last few years, certainly mowhere near the amount power led's have, so those may well be the same...

Edit- My apologies, I have no idea where I pulled 2800k from. Thought I read it in the part description, but no... Carry on... :thinking:


----------



## tops2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry for my confusion. Is the $35 including the E01? Or do we buy our own E01 and ship it to him? I'm not sure how this works since I never participated in this before and am confused.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 29, 2016)

tops2 said:


> Sorry for my confusion. Is the $35 including the E01? Or do we buy our own E01 and ship it to him? I'm not sure how this works since I never participated in this before and am confused.



Well, in the original sale that Vinh had the light was included. I have to believe that this is the case this time. He's just asking us to provide the emitters this time. Incidentally, Amazon partners with LEDSupply and the page where all of those LEDs are listed is HERE. They don't show any 3mm LEDs on their site, but Brasso, if you research and find a good or better 3mm I'm totally okay with what everyone else wants to do.

I can't find the color temp listed anywhere, but they are WARM. At least 2700k warm.

EDIT - I did find this one with a rated color temp of 3100k and a 35 degree angle. This source has 3mm but they are all either colored or VERY cool white.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am in please

I would want Olive HA. and warm led is great

will these be waterproof and potted like the original lights? if not that might be an issue for me as it might be a compromise not worth the mod?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 29, 2016)

The original ones were. You'd never know they weren't factory. Logical assumption is that these will be also. And they'll be warm.


----------



## Brasso (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm good with a 5mm led. I was just thinking "out loud" about which one would be more efficient.


----------



## tops2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'll take one in blue or black. No preference on LED as long as its not the purplish tint like the one I just bought.

I bought one just to try doing the 48 hour challenge and just can't get over the tint. It makes everything looks spooky to me! lol..


----------



## run4jc (Mar 29, 2016)

Alright, y'all. I just ordered some warm Nichia 5mm LEDs. Brasso, I looked for 3mm warm LEDs but in a search of quite a few sites I couldn't find any - everything seemed to be either stark white or a color - yellow, red, green, etc. I've used that Nichia before and IIRC it's the same one that Vinh used last time. Scout24 is correct - tint looks to be 2800k.

When they arrive next week I'll check the tint, then send them on to Vinh. I bought 15 - will probably send 10 of them to Vinh, so that limits the number of lights to 10!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 29, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I emailed back and forth with Vinh, and he will do another run for us. The catch: He has no more emitters, and has no idea which ones he used. If we can source them, we can ship them to him for the mod. He also said he'd honor the old price. My interest list will be below, firm commitment please knowing they will be $35.00 each, plus a buck or two for the LED. We didn't hammer out details on shipping or anything, but if you're spending this on a modded E01, I figure shipping included or separate won't be a deal breaker. Anyone want to run with the ball and find the LED's?  I saw 15 degree, 50 degree, 2800k, etc. etc. etc... I'll keep this open until we find emitters.
> 
> 2016 Warm Vihn E01 Run Signup
> 
> ...



I'll have 1 blue and 1 olive, please!


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 29, 2016)

tops you are going to be pleasantly surprised I think. The warm led makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## tops2 (Mar 29, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> tops you are going to be pleasantly surprised I think. The warm led makes a HUGE difference.



Can't wait! All I can say is this is the last light for a while.. Really!

Lol.. Been on a spending spree since discovering CPF last November and buying flashlights (and starting my bug out bag/survival stuff).. [emoji13]


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 30, 2016)

then I am in!!!!! woohoo!!!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 31, 2016)

Aye Yay Yay! I just was re-reading through these posts and realized I missed the whole voting on the spread. Did you order the 50 degree LEDs? QUOTE=run4jc;4869154]Alright, y'all. I just ordered some warm Nichia 5mm LEDs. Brasso, I looked for 3mm warm LEDs but in a search of quite a few sites I couldn't find any - everything seemed to be either stark white or a color - yellow, red, green, etc. I've used that Nichia before and IIRC it's the same one that Vinh used last time. Scout24 is correct - tint looks to be 2800k.

When they arrive next week I'll check the tint, then send them on to Vinh. I bought 15 - will probably send 10 of them to Vinh, so that limits the number of lights to 10![/QUOTE]


----------



## run4jc (Mar 31, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> Aye Yay Yay! I just was re-reading through these posts and realized I missed the whole voting on the spread. Did you order the 50 degree LEDs?



Yes, and they arrived today. Quick shipping. I put a primary across the leads of one and smiled when I saw the tint. Absolutely gorgeous, warm tint. As soon as I have an address I'll ship 10 of them to Vinh. The other 5 I keep for myself!! :devil:


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Can't wait!



run4jc said:


> Yes, and they arrived today. Quick shipping. I put a primary across the leads of one and smiled when I saw the tint. Absolutely gorgeous, warm tint. As soon as I have an address I'll ship 10 of them to Vinh. The other 5 I keep for myself!! :devil:


----------



## Fuchshp (Apr 1, 2016)

Count me in. Olive.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 1, 2016)

Alright, y'all. Quick couple of photos to whet your appetite. :devil: At the top right of this photo is a Zebralight SC63w on L1. Lower left is a bare Nichia 5mm Neutral emitter with a primary attached to its leads. I don't think I need to say anything more....





But this is the good one. Stock (new version) E01, Vinh E01 from the first mod, bare Nichia emitter.


----------



## tops2 (Apr 1, 2016)

run4jc said:


> Yes, and they arrived today. Quick shipping. I put a primary across the leads of one and smiled when I saw the tint. Absolutely gorgeous, warm tint. As soon as I have an address I'll ship 10 of them to Vinh. The other 5 I keep for myself!! :devil:



Can't wait! It'll be my first light with this warm of tint.

Can I change the color to blue?
All my lights are black (including the E01 I recently ordered)...so on further reflection kinda want a different color to distinguish between my stock vs Vinh modded one.. No more changes after this. I promise!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 1, 2016)

Blue you say? Done.  Dan, those shots look fantastic! Email sent...


----------



## BriteLite2 (Apr 1, 2016)

come to Daddy!!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol. Yes it looks awesome.


BriteLite2 said:


> come to Daddy!!!!


----------



## herektir (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a question, what kind of lumens and runtime are going to be expected out of these warm E01s?


----------



## run4jc (Apr 1, 2016)

herektir said:


> Just a question, what kind of lumens and runtime are going to be expected out of these warm E01s?



Lumen for my original was around 6. Dunno on the run time, but probably about the same as the current E01. Maybe I'll test one of the originals and report back. Has anyone already done that?


----------



## Brasso (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh yeah, that looks really nice.


----------



## herektir (Apr 2, 2016)

run4jc said:


> Lumen for my original was around 6. Dunno on the run time, but probably about the same as the current E01. Maybe I'll test one of the originals and report back. Has anyone already done that?



I guess the current draw will be the same since the driver isnt changed. More of angry purple 13 lumens with the new eo1 vs ?... 7, 9, 11, warm lumens?

I also have an older original one thats about 7 ish, maybe 8 lumens(400 grit sandpaper not steel wool on the bulb to smooth the colours out nicely, its just cool white now). Its retired from keychain duty, replaced with an olight i3s, but i still use the e01 for low level area light at times.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 2, 2016)

D'OH ! ! !


Just NOW saw this thread again !
:thumbsup: lovecpf


I will buy TWO of these modified E01 lights !

- one OLIVE

- one PURPLE


Thank you to EVERYONE involved here
for making this HAPPEN !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## scout24 (Apr 2, 2016)

Burgess- Your two accounted for all ten emitters sent to Vinh. 

***AS OF NOW, THIS IS CLOSED***

I'll email Vinh this afternoon.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you, Scout24 


I * just * made it ! ! !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## RemcoM (Apr 2, 2016)

Is the old stock E01, doable, as a bicycleheedlight, or is it much too dim?

The light that this light puts out, to me, is really REALLY dim/faint.

Its one of the faintest/dimmest lights i have ever seen.

But, its a special light...for its size, its quite powerful.....so, i am lucky, i have one.

Its very special...but no...its not a thrower light...he he he!

But it floods, everything before you, at a short distance.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 2, 2016)

Burgess said:


> Thank you, Scout24
> 
> 
> I * just * made it ! ! !
> ...



Awesome, Burgess! Glad you are in. I'm shipping the emitters to Vinh Monday - he should have them by Wednesday. Now I just gotta scrape up a spare $70+ to pay for my 2 (additional - I already have 2)


----------



## scout24 (Apr 7, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I emailed back and forth with Vinh, and he will do another run for us. The catch: He has no more emitters, and has no idea which ones he used. If we can source them, we can ship them to him for the mod. He also said he'd honor the old price. My interest list will be below, firm commitment please knowing they will be $35.00 each, plus a buck or two for the LED. We didn't hammer out details on shipping or anything, but if you're spending this on a modded E01, I figure shipping included or separate won't be a deal breaker. Anyone want to run with the ball and find the LED's?  I saw 15 degree, 50 degree, 2800k, etc. etc. etc... I'll keep this open until we find emitters.
> 
> 2016 Warm Vihn E01 Run Signup
> 
> ...



UPDATE- Heard from Run4jc, the emitters are at Vihn's. The E01's showed up here yesterday, will be going to Vihn Priority Mail today. I'll update as soon as I have more info.


----------



## tops2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the update! Can't wait!


----------



## Burgess (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 9, 2016)

Now how about a similar challenge with a Peak Eiger?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 9, 2016)

No fancy-schmantzy QTC, I hope...


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 13, 2016)

Any more news on these?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 13, 2016)

Waiting to hear myself...


----------



## Burgess (Apr 13, 2016)

Who do I send the Money to ? ? ?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 14, 2016)

Vihn and I will work that out when he's done with them. I sent him the lights, if he sends them all back to me to ship, then me. If he wants a list, and wants to ship, then him. I'd imagine he's got a bit of work ahead of us, I'm waiting to hear...


----------



## Brasso (Apr 14, 2016)

When he's done with this, I'm thinking of asking him to take an L3 Illumination L10 and mod it with the same Nichia 5mm led. Basically, an EO1 on AA with a clip. I don't even know if this is possible but it would be cool.


I don't know why but I have a fetish for 5mm emitters.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well folks, bad news. Vinh dug into the E01's, and there is now no way for him to get them apart without destroying the driver board. They apparently changed the potting compound to something much tougher than the old stuff on the last generation lights. So, sorry, no more warm Nichia E01's...


----------



## run4jc (Apr 19, 2016)

Well it was a great idea. No way anyone could know. Thank you very much to Scout24 for starting and leading this project! :twothumbs



scout24 said:


> Well folks, bad news. Vinh dug into the E01's, and there is now no way for him to get them apart without destroying the driver board. They apparently changed the potting compound to something much tougher than the old stuff on the last generation lights. So, sorry, no more warm Nichia E01's...


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 19, 2016)

All good guys. Thanks for the effort and I hope Scout isn't out too much money for buying those warm led. On the bright side.....the E01 is still tough as balls.


----------



## herektir (Apr 19, 2016)

Scrounge for the old version of them perhaps.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, Run4jc bought the emitters, and he and I are splitting the cost of the E01's, each adding some to our stash. Thanks again, Dan, for giving half of these a good home. :wave:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2016)

A big THANK YOU to Everyone involved

in the effort to make this happen !



Now --

We just need to convince * FENIX *
to make a "small production run" with those emitters . . . .


lovecpf


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 20, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Well folks, bad news. Vinh dug into the E01's, and there is now no way for him to get them apart without destroying the driver board. They apparently changed the potting compound to something much tougher than the old stuff on the last generation lights. So, sorry, no more warm Nichia E01's...



But that could be interpreted as good news for us E01 fans!


----------



## Brasso (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll take one of the olive versions off your hands if you want. Just tell me how much.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 20, 2016)

Burgess- That would be nice! WW- I agree anything to make these tougher is a good thing. Brasso- I'll PM as soon as I have them back.


----------



## tops2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the work setting this up!
I can take the blue off your hands too. I hope it doesn't have that blue/purple tint which is why I joined this buy! ;-)
Lol!


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 20, 2016)

If there is an extra olive or black I will buy one. If not just let me know what's left.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks folks, I'll keep you posted. I messaged with someone in the know at Fenix this morning, asking if a factory run would be feasible. It's being passed along to engineers, but any "special runs" historically have a 2000 unit minimum. Perhaps they'll see the merit of trying a small run with the warm Nichia 5mm. If I hear anything else, I'll post. If not, it was worth running it up the flagpole.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 20, 2016)

I would like an olive (light, that is) and a couple Nichia 5mm emitters, if you are up to selling some of these. Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 20, 2016)

Well I must say, after some time in the pocket and in the hands, this little E01 can grow on you. 

If you are used to carrying Brass or Cu AAA's like the Tool, this thing is a feather! I have had fun playing with it. Makes a great chunk it in your pocket with whatever light. It is kinda one of those lights that fits that "it just works" category. 

I would be down for one or 2 Nichias. So looks like you only need about 1996 more for your GB to go live! lol


----------



## RobertM (Jul 8, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Thanks folks, I'll keep you posted. I messaged with someone in the know at Fenix this morning, asking if a factory run would be feasible. It's being passed along to engineers, but any "special runs" historically have a 2000 unit minimum. Perhaps they'll see the merit of trying a small run with the warm Nichia 5mm. If I hear anything else, I'll post. If not, it was worth running it up the flagpole.


Any news?


----------



## P40 (Jul 8, 2016)

I may interested as well


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 8, 2016)

I would be too, cost dependent of course. If it was double the normal price, its not worth it.


----------



## ronniepudding (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm interested in a couple as well... I was following the earlier attempt to have VN mod them, but the cost kept me from joining. If a factory limited run could produce warm-tinted E01s for <= $20 each, that would be palatable.


----------



## loanshark (Jul 11, 2016)

I would take at least two,. If they are not too expensive...


----------



## Burgess (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm still *very* interested !


If this ever sees the light of day . . . . .


( pun intended )



lovecpf
_


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 1, 2016)

Bringing this post back in hopes that the warm E01 project will live again. I (with the help of my daughter) have lost the Vinh modded E01 that was gifted to me and would really love to have another.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2016)

I am also STILL interested ! ! !



_


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 20, 2016)

In the name of enjoying the lights (E01s) that I have, I am going to start a new E01 Challenge. I've put up all of my other flashlights, and I'm going to see how long I can go using only my E01s. Two lights, the black one has the LED sanded and will be used mainly for indoors and late night with the electrical taped chapstick diffuser. The gray body has a stock led and that one will be used outdoors where the massive throw will come in handy . I'll keep those interested posted on how this goes. 

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 21, 2016)

How's it going? Glad you asked! First 24 hours and no problem. These lights meet all my around the house needs and hoping to get some more outdoors action tomorrow night. Toughest part hasn't been lack of performance on these simple lights, but just NOT messing around with my other lights. So far the E01s are getting it done.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 21, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head. The biggest problem with doing this challenge is seeing how little most of us really need on a day to day basis. All the other lights are fun, fill needs and scenarios, etc. Flat out need though???  :candle:


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 22, 2016)

Great thread, i want a go, im just off to buy an e01.......


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 22, 2016)

Smartest decision you've ever made......the E01 will change your life.........drastically. How did the 2nd 24 hours go? GREAT! Thanks for asking! The floody fella did movie duty when my son and I went to see the new Star Wars, and the super throwy fella continues to show me how useful 13 lumens out of a 5mm actually is. My new motto is, "If the E01 isn't bright enough, it's not dark enough." I'm obviously exaggerating and of course I realize that many of you have jobs or activities or life situations that require more light\runtime\different beam etc, but for simple around the house or even mellow outdoor use the E01 has been handling it. For me at least. FULL DISCLOSURE!!! I have taken some beam shots etc for other threads but have been strictly using the E01s for any actual illumination needs. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go turn on both of these lights and drop them onto the tile from the upstairs railing and then laugh uncontrollably as they still function perfectly. Muwahahahaaaa.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!


zs&tas said:


> Great thread, i want a go, im just off to buy an e01.......


----------



## nbp (Dec 22, 2016)

Awesome post. Lol. ^^^

Watch the tile you'll most likely chip it before you kill the E01s!!


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, no drop tests in doors please 
Oh ive gone for a blue one , dont expect it anytime soon with xmas post though.


----------



## tops2 (Dec 23, 2016)

I used the "Magic Eraser" (cause I don't have steel wool) and found it reduced the "angry purple eye" quiet a bit. For longer distance there's still some purple. But for about an arms length or closer, the purple is gone. Much more pleasant now!


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 23, 2016)

"magic eraser" NICE. I go the super aggressive route and hit them with rough sandpaper. Gurdy, how did the 3rd 24 hrs go? Pretty $hitty thanks for asking. Both E01s are starting to fail probably due to the fall onto the tile from the upstairs railing. The lights flickered on and off and were very inconsistent. I'm starting to rethink their durability. PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joking of course. The E01s soldier on! The E01 challenge truly isn't a challenge for any sensible type of lighting needs. I've been harassing Fenix to make a batch of unpotted E01s for us freaks to have modded, or to just make us a small batch with some 3000k 5mm LED and pot the living hell out of them. Bonus observation.....the flat sections on opposite sides of the body have become one of my favorite tactile features of this light. My pointer finger and thumb land on them naturally and it just feels right. (I'm bizarre I know). I used to long for a totally knurled body like the Arc AAA but those were slightly before my time. The E01 IS my Arc AAA and aside from having the option of a warm LED I wouldn't change a thing. God was having a great day when he designed the E01.


tops2 said:


> I used the "Magic Eraser" (cause I don't have steel wool) and found it reduced the "angry purple eye" quiet a bit. For longer distance there's still some purple. But for about an arms length or closer, the purple is gone. Much more pleasant now!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 23, 2016)

gurdygurds- I'm having fun following along!


----------



## nbp (Dec 23, 2016)

You're not alone in liking the flats on the E01.  

Dangit, now I gotta go dig out an E01 to fiddle with! They have been stashed for emergency use but I need to find one to play with.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeeeeeeessssssss........yeeeesssss my children.......rise.....rise up and go dig out your E01s. Search your junk drawers.....check your glovebox.....reach under your couches and reclaim these stone simple lights and give them the use they deserve. Look your HDS and Malkoff lights right in their emitters and tell them, "Not tonight my friend!! TONIGHT.....TONIGHT I WILL ILLUMINATE WITH ONE OF THE GREATS! ONE OF THE SIMPLEST! TONIGHT I WILL COUNT ON THE FENIX E01!!


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 24, 2016)

Lovin this awesomeness


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2016)

Gurdygurds, where have you been all my CPF life?! Lol


----------



## gunga (Dec 24, 2016)

Awesome. 

The hardest part of the challenge is holding back from the other cool lights. I think your combo would do 90% off what I need. My phone can take care of 6%. The rest, I guess I'll just strain my eyes...


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I still want a AA version, with a warmer led.
the closest I've found is a Peak Kilimanjaro single led...


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 25, 2016)

My children......I have been given the gift of a prophecy. Last night, while I walked the house with my moon-mode E01, I was stopped, when I saw in the distance a small glowing sphere on the wall. Confusion set it as I had my light pointed a completely different direction........"What do you want?" I called out to the luminous apparition. "What are you?" I heard only silence. I turned off my E01 and decided to get closer to the strange warm glow. As I got closer to the light source I felt a strange sense of calm rush over my body........as if I was an infant....being gently scooped into his mother's arms for the first time. Suddenly, I was completely enveloped in the warm light. As I floated there, completely at peace.....in a sort of nirvana where nothing else mattered....I heard the most angelic voice say,...."Bump.......Bump the thread Gurdy...." It was then that I realized what I need to do and why this apparition of light had chosen me. It was a gift from the Gods of illumination, The Lords of Lumens. They have chosen me to make sure that the world is given the gift of a WARM E01 once again! I know what I must do! First I must BUMP my Vihn Warm Mod E01 thread in the WTB section, and then I must also continue to harass, (in a totally kind and respectful way) the engineers at Fenix to give us the warmth that is our destiny! 3000k emitters! Or at least a round of lights WITHOUT POTTING!! Because they may take our lights.......but they'll never take...OUR FREEDOM!!!!!!


----------



## Gt390 (Dec 25, 2016)

I had the same experience but it was just indigestion I think. I would be in for 3 or 4 if they were ever produced.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2016)

I would also be in

for several of these !


Merry Christmas to ALL !


----------



## john1230 (Dec 25, 2016)

I would buy 10 but I want the 21 hours run time back and not the current 16 hours one. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## AVService (Dec 25, 2016)

Man I wish I could try this but alas I need to be able to work at any time and the E01,great as it is just won't cut it for my tired eyes.

I will carry just an aaa light though sometimes if I need to go as light as I can but I have to have more output and throw when working and there is just no way around that.

If you haven't tried finding one yet that will do this try the ET D25aaa 219 or the 4/7 Atom aaa 219 both punch a lot harder than you think they can and are up to almost any close range task I have tried!

The Atom is a Mule with no throw but maybe the most amazing 218 beam around but the D25 is just amazing and both have magnets too.

Glad we have choices and Carry On!


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome read gurdy!!!


----------



## phosphor22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice job there, gurdygurds on your E01 adventure! 

Also, would want a couple in a warm tint if ever they appear -- especially, perhaps, with the Yuji 3200K High CRI 5mm LED... if it would work


----------



## Lumeron (Dec 25, 2016)

Sigh... The E01 was my first EDC. I just had to bury it because a Duracell battery leaked and although I did get it out, I could not get a new battery to fit. Apparently it did something to the insides.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 25, 2016)

Thinking about wrapping this little self-imposed challenge up and it's definitely served its purpose. Made me realize just how capable the E01 can be as a stand-alone light (or two lights with slightly dif beams, but also how little I can really get by with illumination wise. It has also sparked a bit of a downsizing so look for some sales threads soon of lights you probably have zero interest in buying. My next challenge is to going to be to stick with just 3 lights. E01, AA MDC, and 2xAA MDC. With these three i truly have ZERO reason and probably can't find any need or situation that I would need more. I could also probably do just fine with only one of the MDCs but hey. This experiment has me thinking about other items I like to carry like knives. I have maybe 5 or 6 but could probably get by with a Vic Rambler and a Mini Tuff Lite just fine. Fixed blades, and a couple of folders were for sale with no bites, so they're getting returned and gifted perhaps. I have to remind myself that the best way for me is LESS IS MORE. The quest for the warm 5mm E01 shall always continue though. Thank you.....GOOD NIGHT!!!!


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 26, 2016)

I received my e01 yesterday, it really is well made and the threads feel great, easy to use one handed (not all my aaas can) the blue anodising is really nice too. I can see the potting through a tiny hole in the board. I'm impressed, when I turned it on even the wife said " wow isn't that meant to be the dim one?" as it actually managed to put a spot on the daylit room wall .


----------



## run4jc (Dec 26, 2016)

Gurdygurds - congrats on taking this old thread and making it fun again! I hope your warm E01 turns up...they tend to hide in strange places only to reappear when you least expect it. Threads like this keep this 'cockroach of flashlights' out front and relevant. Some of the most fun I ever had was torturing a number of 5mm lights (inspired by scout24's amazing abuse of one of his E01s HERE)...

I tend to forget about the little buggers, but they are scattered all over my house. Nightstands, in the showers, in cabinets - wherever reliable, 99% NEVER fail lighting is needed. Power failures are rare in my neighborhood, but they do occasionally happen here in "tornado alley." When they do happen, or if I need to get ready for work without waking my wife, the E01 on top of the shower stall door has provided light for the morning shower.

Just fyi (and not to take away from the ongoing admiration for the venerable E01), the Klarus Mi02 is another little AAA worth consideration. It's a good copy of the E01 and held its own during the E01 torture test.

So thanks again Dan - great postings!


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 26, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> The quest for the warm 5mm E01 shall always continue


Love your posting style
when you say warm, and refer to Vinh, was that a 3000k or 4500k "warm"?

I dug out my E01 and compared it to an Olight i3s gunga modded for me w a 3000k XPL, and a Worm w 4500k Nichia:






olight medium:





Worm medium:





the three beams (medium modes on the first two) L-R XPL 3000k, N219b 4500k, Nichia GS 6000k?:


----------



## run4jc (Dec 26, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Love your posting style
> when you say warm, and refer to Vinh, was that a 3000k or 4500k "warm"?



Since I helped Dan acquire that one I'll chime in - it is a Vinh 3000k Nichia mod. I bought a bunch more LEDs and shipped them to Vinh but the potting is so extreme now that he said it would destroy the light to try and mod one now.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 26, 2016)

Yea I still can't believe that I can't find the thing! I wanna say it's gotta be in the house somewhere because I'm almost positive I never took it camping or anything. Hoping one day I can write a magical post about being reunit d with it. I've gifted a few lights to folks on this forum before so I think the good karma came my way when you were kind enough to give that E01 to me. Thanks again. It was a short lived loved affair!!


run4jc said:


> Since I helped Dan acquire that one I'll chime in - it is a Vinh 3000k Nichia mod. I bought a bunch more LEDs and shipped them to Vinh but the potting is so extreme now that he said it would destroy the light to try and mod one now.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 26, 2016)

run4jc said:


> Lumen for my original was around 6….it is a Vinh 3000k Nichia mod…



that makes sense, about a 50% drop in lumens from a 50% drop in Color Temperature, thanks for the details
I cant think of any off the shelf 3000k lights offhand.. I have Three 3000k lights that gunga modded for me.

The 3000k XPL 90+CRI in the i3s is much Yellower tinted, than the 3000k XPG 80+CRI… I prefer the more magenta tint of the XPG. I dont have any 3000k Nichia to compare… 





now back to warm 5mm cockroaches
maybe a job for gunga? Send him the 3000k Nichias, to put into Klarus Mi02?


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 26, 2016)

Sunwayman r01a ?


----------



## wolfgaze (Dec 26, 2016)

I can't do the challenge because I threw my E01 out shortly after receiving it... Why? Because I was disgusted with the blue beam/tint, lol... 

I'll stick with my 27 lumen single mode E05 (2012 version) instead....


----------



## run4jc (Dec 26, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> I can't do the challenge because I threw my E01 out shortly after receiving it... Why? Because I was disgusted with the blue beam/tint, lol...
> 
> I'll stick with my 27 lumen single mode E05 (2012 version) instead....



The beam is nasty, no doubt. A little steel wool and elbow grease make all the difference in the world. With no disrespect for the venerable E05, the E01 will still be running when many other's batteries have faded and the lights have succumbed to abuse....that's why we put up with the nasty tint. E05 is no slouch, though... :twothumbs


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

I sand the beam until there's no sign of purple or hotspot at all. Just a pure flood. After using a stock e01 without sanding I've come to respect the beam on it. It's just a simple, no BS, don't bug me about beam pattern, i couldn't care less about color beam of light. And unless you need light for specialty purposes it works fine. It just lights things up. E01s are the light that boys in some tribes are given to show theyre ready to become a man. E01s are the lights that are passed out to the small select group that become Navy Seals. When you become president and they take you back into this secret room and start telling the truth about all he crazy stuff that happens in the world and how everything really works and you can hardly believe your ears then they hand you an E01. These lights are that important. I wouldn't be caught dead carrying a Klarus knock off thats to be sure. Klarus AAA light is the one they give little kids when they leave he doctors office if they've run out of loliipops. =run4jc;5022932]The beam is nasty, no doubt. A little steel wool and elbow grease make all the difference in the world. With no disrespect for the venerable E05, the E01 will still be running when many other's batteries have faded and the lights have succumbed to abuse....that's why we put up with the nasty tint. E05 is no slouch, though... :twothumbs[/QUOTE]


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

Damnit I'm inspired. Two more days with only E01s!


----------



## nbp (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll fish one out in the morning and get a 48 going too. I have done this challenge a few times over the years and it's always fun.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

Atta boy! It is fun......and it's zesty.......and refreshing. For some of you the challenge will be neither fun, nor zesty,nor refreshing because it will force you to face the truth. And sometimes the truth hurts. Other times the truth gives you flat out diarrhea. The loose stools comes from being confronted with the fact that you have no real use or need for that giant pile of flashlights over there. Now what??!! Can you look that pile of flashlights right in their emitters and tell them? Can you?? Can you tell them you have diarrhea because you realize that the simple beauty that is the Fenix E01 pretty much handles your illumination needs??? I'm not sure if you can do that. You tell me.


nbp said:


> I'll fish one out in the morning and get a 48 going too. I have done this challenge a few times over the years and it's always fun.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 27, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead carrying a Klarus knock off thats to be sure. Klarus AAA light is the one they give little kids when they leave he doctors office if they've run out of loliipops.



Hmmm...might want to rethink that. 

Let's not forget the 5MM Challenge

PM sent...


I love this thread - most fun I've had reading CPF in a while! :twothumbs


----------



## RobertMM (Dec 27, 2016)

Man, that Klarus efficiency and durability though. For a "copy" it no doubt kicks ***.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you guys just sanding the top of the 5mm ???


----------



## run4jc (Dec 27, 2016)

zs&tas said:


> Are you guys just sanding the top of the 5mm ???




I can't speak for the others, but I use rough steel wool and try to rough up the entire surface of the dome that covers the LED


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

You know how you're supposed to wait 24 hours after someone does something hurtful to you before you respond.....so that you don't say something that you regret? That's what I just did. I feel like someone just talked trash about my daughter and I had to take a moment to calm myself before I replied. Just kidding of course. :laughing: Honestly I didn't want the Klarus to do well in the torture test, which I just re-read, AMAZING thread, and I don't really want to like it now! Unfortunately, it does appear to be a better performer than the E01. Also I have had a bad experience with Klarus lights before so I've attached some baggage to the brand. I may just have to give one a go. Are the heads potted? I don't remember reading anywhere if they are or not. Also, like Jon said perhaps surgery on a Mi02 may be easier than the E01 for us warm 5mm freaks.


run4jc said:


> Hmmm...might want to rethink that.
> 
> Let's not forget the 5MM Challenge
> 
> ...


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 27, 2016)

Shock ! Somebodies stolen gurdygurds computer ! Lol


----------



## run4jc (Dec 27, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> You know how you're supposed to wait 24 hours after someone does something hurtful to you before you respond.....so that you don't say something that you regret? That's what I just did. I feel like someone just talked trash about my daughter and I had to take a moment to calm myself before I replied. Just kidding of course. :laughing: Honestly I didn't want the Klarus to do well in the torture test, which I just re-read, AMAZING thread, and I don't really want to like it now! Unfortunately, it does appear to be a better performer than the E01. Also I have had a bad experience with Klarus lights before so I've attached some baggage to the brand. I may just have to give one a go. Are the heads potted? I don't remember reading anywhere if they are or not. Also, like Jon said perhaps surgery on a Mi02 may be easier than the E01 for us warm 5mm freaks.




LOL. The heads are potted, but like the old E01, not the new ones. It's all good -


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

I will calmly, politely, and respectfully, compare the E01 to the............"other light" and give you all my honest opinion. Total transparency.........I hope it fails in a spectacular way and that the copy that Dan torture tested was a total fluke. I'm feeling a bit ill just thinking about cheating on the lil' Fenix.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 27, 2016)

Does that mean you have bought one then ? I'll keep my eye out for your write up


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

No, but what it does mean, is that a kind fellow by the name of run4jc has offered to send me one in an attempt to lure me away from first love. CPF rules. Side note, today I received a used copy of Malkoff's 2AA MDC (which I had previously and sold off) and yet I am still obsessed with THIS thread and these little 5mm lights.


zs&tas said:


> Does that mean you have bought one then ? I'll keep my eye out for your write up


----------



## nbp (Dec 27, 2016)

I grabbed my Titan Plus this morning instead of my E01 by mistake. I forgot I was starting today! But I also forgot a bag of trash in my trunk all day too so what does that tell you? Duhhh. Fortunately it's freezing out so it wasn't smelly. Ugghh. I'll have to start in the morning. The biggest challenge will actually not be resisting my fancy lights but resisting my Tubes! I just got a couple fresh ones in and charged up. Though not nearly so robust as the E01, I cannot lie, I love Tubes and I don't know why!! Lol


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

LOL! Yes I've failed the challenge almost that quickly before. I'll be interested to hear how your time rolling solo with the E01 goes. By the way your Poor Man's Haiku thread is a top ten influential post for me. Maybe top five. :thumbsup: QUOTE=nbp;5023337]I grabbed my Titan Plus this morning instead of my E01 by mistake. I forgot I was starting today! But I also forgot a bag of trash in my trunk all day too so what does that tell you? Duhhh. Fortunately it's freezing out so it wasn't smelly. Ugghh. I'll have to start in the morning. The biggest challenge will actually not be resisting my fancy lights but resisting my Tubes! I just got a couple fresh ones in and charged up. Though not nearly so robust as the E01, I cannot lie, I love Tubes and I don't know why!! Lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## nbp (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words, the MDC is special light for sure.  

I'll keep you posted on the Challenge progress.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 27, 2016)

My challenge officially ended tonight. I went on a walk tonight with my folks, wife and kids, and by the time we got back my daughter says she's missing the knitted ear warmer thing Grandma gave her for Christmas. Needless to say my jacket and hat went back on and I headed out the door again with the MDC 2AA in hand as a one man search party. With the ambient light from the street lights, Christmas lights, and windows the little E01 would've struggled so the Malkoff got the nod. New respect for the 2AA MDC, the light is a badass. Really another do all light for me. 3\25\250 levels and great runtime. MDC AA lights definitely share legendary light status with the E01 in my book. AAA, AA, 2AA combo could be my trifecta with the E01 and these two Malkoffs. I'm a happy camper light wise currently. Now somebody post some amazing E01 stuff quickly!!!


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Did you find the ear warmer thingy?

I went to get my e01 off my B.o.b. and grabbed an old Peak Matterhorn single also.
The Matty head wouldn't turn! After some grunting and a pair of high leverage pliers it started turning. When it reached the o-ring I started to hear a hissing sound, after the hissing, it unscrewed easily. I had an alkaline energizer in it and I guess it off gassed and pressurized the battery tube. No corrosion visible, or damage to the battery, go figure. I think that battery sat in there unused for at least two years.

just ordered an mi02 also...


----------



## nbp (Dec 28, 2016)

I fished out my used and abused E01 from my truck. I have a couple pristine models in a BOB but I didn't want to mar them. Actually have an interesting note on those but I will start a separate thread for that. Anyways I got out my beater unit and started my Challenge at 8pm tonight.  

Now, I have had E01s a long time. As in, I pre-ordered E01 when they were first introduced back in the late 2000s when I was just a wee college student. Haha. Somehow though, I have never done the steel wool mod! So as I began my Challenge I cleaned off the contacts and checked the cell inside and then grabbed out some 0000 steel wool. I jammed some in the head and twisted away. Holy smokes does this make a difference! Why did I wait so long?! The beam is 100% cleaner and smoother and the ugly purple oval purple is more a dull blue fuzzy dot. What a treat! My precioussss! [emoji2]


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 29, 2016)

NBP for the win! I'm proud of your sir. It takes some real cojones and a taste for German spaetzle to muck up an E01 led real good. I recommend the sandpaper to get rid of that last little hint of blue in your beam. ''Tis a tasty endeavor when one enters the challenge with a freshly frosted LED. Tasty indeed. I hope for your sake and for the sake of your lips that you also give the chapstick cap diffuser a go. And if you're going that far then please make use of some electrical tape and turn that cap into a delightful moon mode option. 
PS. I did not find the ear cover thing that my daughter dropped on our night walk. But my wife went out today and found it using an E01. That's not completely true......she did find it...... but she found it in The middle of the day and was totally not using a flashlight. I like to think if I had searched with an E01 instead of the MDC that I would have found it first. I'm going to drink some water now.......somebody please post something about an E01 quickly!!!!!


----------



## nbp (Dec 29, 2016)

I love spaetzle.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 29, 2016)

My grandfather used to say me, "Gurdygurds......a good aaa light is worth more to a man than the finest German woman's Spaetzle. I believe there's room for both in a man's life. I'm going to drink some more water and then use my moon mode E01 to illuminate the floor so I don't step on any ill placed shoes or bump into any ill placed doorways. I've never tried spaetzle.


----------



## nbp (Dec 29, 2016)

The biggest gripe with my E01 challenge is that it's too bright for puddling around the house in the dark. :/ I like a T1A usually for that purpose which goes low low low low.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have the Fenix E01 but i have the Fenix E0 Dart AAA and an Arc P AAA

John.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 29, 2016)

You should make the chapstick diffuser nbp. Electrical tape around the sides cuts the light even more and also keeps it from pouring back towards you. Works perfectly.


nbp said:


> The biggest gripe with my E01 challenge is that it's too bright for puddling around the house in the dark. :/ I like a T1A usually for that purpose which goes low low low low.


----------



## nbp (Dec 29, 2016)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I don't have the Fenix E01 but i have the Fenix E0 Dart AAA and an Arc P AAA
> 
> John.



Check out Carrot's 5mm Challenge. You can play too!


----------



## nbp (Dec 29, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> You should make the chapstick diffuser nbp. Electrical tape around the sides cuts the light even more and also keeps it from pouring back towards you. Works perfectly.



I should try that. I buy fancy organic cold pressed lip balm with oval tubes though, they'll never fit! Lol. I'll have to ask all my female friends.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 13, 2017)

NBP you ever get around to a chapstick diffuser? Well I'm starting a new E01 challenge. This time I'm going to use strictly E01s until the Peak Eiger level 2 that I ordered arrives. I'm hoping it's here by Saturday but there's no guarantee. I had Peak build me up an Eiger to basically be an E01. Single output and around 10 lumens but it will be with an XPG3 led and in stainless steel. Until the new steed arrives it's Old Faithful. Single mode twisties have my heart. And this new challenge starts.........NOW!!!!


nbp said:


> I should try that. I buy fancy organic cold pressed lip balm with oval tubes though, they'll never fit! Lol. I'll have to ask all my female friends.


----------



## nbp (Feb 13, 2017)

No I didn't. I was pretty pleased with the steel wool trick so I just left it at that.


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't seem to be able to find my E01, but I want to play. Can I use my Titan-A if I promise to only use the low?


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 15, 2017)

Hold on there just one second mbw.......if I couldn't find my E01....the last thing I would be worried about doing is PLAYING. Sir you need to hop on Amazon and have your favorite colored shipped your way PRONTO! :thumbsup:



mbw_151 said:


> I don't seem to be able to find my E01, but I want to play. Can I use my Titan-A if I promise to only use the low?


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 15, 2017)

The little E01 just helped with a dishwasher repair. Lit up the inside of the machine just fine. The challenge continues to not be much of a challenge but fun nonetheless. I have an irrational love for me E01s.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 16, 2017)

My E01 is probably my most used and favorite light for quite a few reasons.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 16, 2017)

Agreed Nascar. Although I am going to put my love to the test with a few Peak AAA lights I have incoming. I know they have as loyal a following as any of the other legendary lights so I'm curious to see how I like them in comparison. I have an Eiger now but it's QTC and the single mode that I had them make me will be more of a direct comparison.


this_is_nascar said:


> My E01 is probably my most used and favorite light for quite a few reasons.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 18, 2017)

More E01 shenanigans. Tried another sharpie mod with my yellow\gold E01. Wanted to try and get a more neutral tint than the blue stock and the super warm that I did previously. Here is a side by side beam shot. The little bit of greenish that shows up in the middle light can't really be seen in real life and it's a nice middle ground between the other two. The far right is what I use for middle of the night lighting either by itself or with a chapstick diffuser. Love these lights 


image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Flint Hills (Feb 18, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> More E01 shenanigans. Tried another sharpie mod with my yellow\gold E01. Wanted to try and get a more neutral tint than the blue stock and the super warm that I did previously. Here is a side by side beam shot. The little bit of greenish that shows up in the middle light can't really be seen in real life and it's a nice middle ground between the other two. The far right is what I use for middle of the night lighting either by itself or with a chapstick diffuser. Love these lights
> 
> 
> image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr
> ...



Cool! Can you explain how you did these?


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 18, 2017)

Sandpaper to diffuse the beam and then a brown brush tipped Sharpie marker. Just a tiny bit and then wiped off for the middle light and loaded it up on the light on the right.


----------



## Flint Hills (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, I'm going to try this if I can find my E01!


----------



## scout24 (Feb 19, 2017)

IF? IF you can FIND it???? DON'T REST UNTIL YOU DO!!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 19, 2017)

Atta Boy Scout! I lost the what I consider to be the ultimate E01 and STILL search for it. Hold on....give me just a second please :mecry::mecry: I'm sorry. The Vihn warm modded E01 hasn't turned up yet and my heart still aches. I Will never call off the search. If anyone needs me I'll be in the WTB section begging for a Vihn E01.


scout24 said:


> IF? IF you can FIND it???? DON'T REST UNTIL YOU DO!!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow....10 months and I was the last post. HA! Well....I've been doing a lot of posting about tints and beams and runtimes and programming modes and blah blah blah lately and just realized that this can only mean one thing. Time for another E01 48 hour challenge! I will have you know that since my last post in this thread 10 months ago, scout24 was kind enough to sell me one of his Vihn modded warm E01s. The first one I received from run4jc has still not turned up, but if it ever does, I will pass it along to another member so they can enjoy the beauty that is of an E01 with a nichia 5mm led. That being said, I'm putting away my new (and first ever) Zebralight SC53C, my Neutral Malkoff MDC 2AA, and my recently re-aquired neutral Ti3 for the next 48 hours in favor of my E01s. I'm allowing myself access to ALL of my E01s for this challenge. I think I have 5....but can only find 4....and will probably just use 3. All have sanded LEDs and will serve dif purposes. My "standard" will be for outdoor use since it's the brightest. The Vihn warm will be my all rounder as it's the most badass and wonderful. And my brown sharpie modded low output E01 will handle night time duties along with a chapstick diffuser. Ladies.......gentlemen......join me. Put away your programmable wonder lights.....hide your 18650 powered monsters.........shun your throwers for the next 48 hours!! Dig out your forgotten E01s and remember the simple joy of light from a simple tool!! Sorry got a little worked up. Here's a beam shot pic of my three users for the next 48. Who's coming with me?



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 14, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> ...scout24 was kind enough to sell me one of his Vihn modded warm E01s. The first one I received from run4jc has still not turned up, but if it ever does, I will pass it along to another member so they can enjoy the beauty that is of an E01 with a nichia 5mm led.



I’ll call dibs on that E01 if it does ever turn up!! 

I love this form factor but just cannot do the cold blue output. 

Thanks for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 14, 2017)

Well this is fun. I started this thread almost 3 years ago. Still have 2 of those Vin modded babies and may have to pull 'em out and join in. E01 lives on .... and on.... and on... and on....it's been said time and time again - "the cockroach of flashlights!"


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 14, 2017)

Yessir! I always found the E01 threads some of the most interesting and you and scout have provided a load of fun E01 material. I for one will always be down for a 48 hour challenge or a 5mm torture-fest. Wacbzz if I ever find it it's yours!


run4jc said:


> Well this is fun. I started this thread almost 3 years ago. Still have 2 of those Vin modded babies and may have to pull 'em out and join in. E01 lives on .... and on.... and on... and on....it's been said time and time again - "the cockroach of flashlights!"


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 8, 2018)

Well guess what I just just found people??!! My long lost warm E01! Long story short....I always wanted one of Vihn’s warm E01 modded lights and begged like a dork for one. Run4jc was kind ebougb to gift me one of his spares. I loved it.....then lost it. Always figured it had to be in the house but it was gone so long I gave up hope and started begging for another one. Scout24 steps up and sells me one of HIS extras. I loved it too, but knew others out there wanted a taste of the tasty warm E01, so I passed that one on to Wacbzz hoping that my original would turn up. Well that day has come. My daughter came into the kitchen and said,”Dad mom found one of your flashlights.” I turn and she’s holding an E01. In my head I’m thinking no big deal as there’s a handful around the house. But then she hands it to me and I look at the led. Could it be...........yes my brothers and sisters......it could be, and it is, the warm E01. I shined the light at the wall and saw that lovely warm glow.....the eneloop pro inside still kicking like a champ. And all is right in the flashlight world.

ps. again a big thanks to run4jc and scout24 for parting with these lights in the first place. 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼
Also, I just went to the garage and grabbed some sandpaper and sanded the pizookie out of the led. These are meant to be floody in my opinion. Is it’s prrfect 😃😃😃😃


----------



## tech25 (Apr 8, 2018)

awesome! I have been carrying the E01 with my spare batteries. there is no way I can mange 48 hours with the e01 alone lol. 

I tried to sand it down- what do you sand -the Led alone or with the reflector? how do you get in there?


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 8, 2018)

I use 100 grit sandpaper and just sort of food/roll it up and mash it in there and twist.....hard. The beam becomes a okey thing or beauty. Long live this perfectly simple little flashlight.


tech25 said:


> awesome! I have been carrying the E01 with my spare batteries. there is no way I can mange 48 hours with the e01 alone lol.
> 
> I tried to sand it down- what do you sand -the Led alone or with the reflector? how do you get in there?


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2018)

I've got to know- Where was it found???


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 8, 2018)

I asked the same question brother. When I did, I was escorted into the walk-in closet of our master bedroom, and my wife proceeded to point to the floor. “It was right there.” Mind you she was pointing at HER side of the closet, at what looked like a debris zone of a disaster area after a 7.8 earthquake had hit. It had been buried in clothes,shoes, and who knows what else all this time.


scout24 said:


> I've got to know- Where was it found???


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2018)

Cool!!

Yes pun intended.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 8, 2018)

What a great end to that story! My silver E01 is perfect in temp output - arguably even better than my 2700 Yuji modded Photon Freedom.

All’s well that ends well!


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 8, 2018)

You’re bring up a good point sir. I’m not certain which led Vihn used for these E01s, but in my opinion it is absolutely a better tint output than the yujis. The yuji looks greenish in comparison.


wacbzz said:


> What a great end to that story! My silver E01 is perfect in temp output - arguably even better than my 2700 Yuji modded Photon Freedom.
> 
> All’s well that ends well!


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2018)

tech25 said:


> awesome! I have been carrying the E01 with my spare batteries. there is no way I can mange 48 hours with the e01 alone lol.
> 
> I tried to sand it down- what do you sand -the Led alone or with the reflector? how do you get in there?



I’ve used 0000 steel wool with good success too. Since it’s soft you can really jam it down in there and get all the surface of the dome.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks guys, I will try that.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 9, 2018)

Well how about that!? That's awesome! Happy for you that you found that treasure - not many of those out there, and as you all recall, Scout24's and my attempt to have Vinh do another run was met with disappointment. Vinh was originally willing to do it, but the change in the way the driver/led was potted (or something like that) made it all but impossible to do.

So if you have one of these, you have a treasure! Sanding or using steel wool on a stock E01 works wonders, but there's nothing quite like the warm flood that comes from one of these modded ones. Congratulations gurdygurds!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 9, 2018)

How much throw is lost sanding?


----------



## run4jc (Apr 9, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> How much throw is lost sanding?



Hard to quantify. I know there are some OLD beam shots around here somewhere (unless the Photobucket debacle removed them). It's not so much throw that is lost, but perceived throw. The hot spot (that angry purple hot spot) is all but eliminated. I'll try to post some 'beam shots' later if I can't find the originals. Having said all that, the improvement in tint is definitely a worthwhile trade off for any loss in throw - at least to me!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 9, 2018)

*CPF - MOVING TO A NEW SERVER!*

This is my EDC. I have a few spares I can try it to first.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: CPF - MOVING TO A NEW SERVER!*



this_is_nascar said:


> This is my EDC. I have a few spares I can try it to first.



2 classics right there...I carry that same little knife in yellow with a Gadsden flag graphic every day. Need to get this fancy schmancy Nitecore TiNi off my key ring and put old reliable E01 back on it!


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: CPF - MOVING TO A NEW SERVER!*

Ooohhh baby, don’t get me started on Vic Classics! They’re the E01 of the pocket knife world and another of my all time favorite things. Carry an Alox version or standard scaled everyday. NASCAR is that a classic or executive? ?


run4jc said:


> 2 classics right there...I carry that same little knife in yellow with a Gadsden flag graphic every day. Need to get this fancy schmancy Nitecore TiNi off my key ring and put old reliable E01 back on it!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 9, 2018)

Executive. My favorite SAK.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 9, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> Executive. My favorite SAK.



Me, too. Hinderers, Microtechs, Spydercos, Bokers, blah blah. All in the case while the SAK is in my pocket.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 10, 2018)

run4jc said:


> Me, too. Hinderers, Microtechs, Spydercos, Bokers, blah blah. All in the case while the SAK is in my pocket.


Nice. Trying to find a way to store the straight pin in those scales, like on the 91mm models.


----------

